# World Chocolate Day - Giveaway



## Hooked (6/7/19)

*

*​
*Tomorrow, 7 July, is World Chocolate Day *
*and I thought we could have a little giveaway!*​
*THE PRIZE:*
A box of various yummy chocolates, donated by yours truly.
* If you're diabetic, I will send you diabetic chocolates.

*WHAT MUST YOU DO?*
Tell me what is in the glass. State the product name, if possible. 
Whoever gives the closest answer, will be the winner.
If no-one gets close, then I'll be forced to eat all the chocolates myself. 

_* Hint: It's not chocolate!_



​

*WHO MAY ENTER THE COMPETITION?*
Anyone on the forum, including vendors / juice makers.

*HOW MANY TIMES MAY YOU ENTER?*
As many times as you wish.

*WHEN WILL THE COMPETITION CLOSE?*
Sunday 7 July at midnight.

*WHEN WILL THE WINNER BE ANNOUNCED?*
Monday 8 July, between 08:00 - 09:00.

*FAIR PLAY*
A box of chocolates is serious business, so for the sake of integrity I will send a pic of the answer to @Rob Fisher - hope you don't mind, Rob! 

*Could whoever reads this post first, kindly post the link in the giveaway thread here, since we may not post my own competitions. *

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/19)

Hooked said:


> A box of chocolates is serious business, so for the sake of integrity I will send a pic of the answer to @Rob Fisher - hope you don't mind, Rob!



I don't mind at all @Hooked!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (6/7/19)

Looks like flat Coke ?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (6/7/19)

coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Safz_b (6/7/19)

Chocolate Sauce!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bulldog (6/7/19)

Jagermeister

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/7/19)

Proppie koffie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/7/19)

Espresso

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/19)

Great competition @Hooked !!!
I didnt know it was world chocolate day tomorrow
I need to eat more chocolates tonight and tomorrow then

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Asterix (6/7/19)

Cold Brew Coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/7/19)

Silver said:


> Great competition @Hooked !!!
> I didnt know it was world chocolate day tomorrow
> I need to eat more chocolates tonight and tomorrow then



Enter the comp @Silver! It's open to anyone on the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (6/7/19)

In all fairness I think I should tell all of you that it's not coffee!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Tinykey (6/7/19)

Dark coco

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (6/7/19)

?!

Regards

Ps. I can not remember having any of that! How did that bottle get empty!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/19)

Oooooo pick me, pick me... I know! I know!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Raindance (6/7/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo pick me, pick me... I know! I know!
> View attachment 171453


There you have it gang! CEO's have layers. Like onions...

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/19)

Hooked said:


> Enter the comp @Silver! It's open to anyone on the forum



Ok here goes

Kikkoman Soya Sauce !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/7/19)

Marmite/Bovril

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (6/7/19)

Coke 
Sparletta iron brew
Brown vinegar
Pepsi
Black tea
Date molasses

That's all I can think off @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (6/7/19)

Slick said:


> Coke
> Sparletta iron brew
> Brown vinegar
> Pepsi
> ...



You're covering all your bases @Slick!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (6/7/19)

Raindance said:


> View attachment 171452
> 
> ?!
> 
> ...



@Raindance!!! And you didn't even invite me to share the bottle with you? You should be ashamed of yourself!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/7/19)

DR Pepper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (7/7/19)

Looks like molasses to me

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/7/19)

@Hooked - since it's world chocolate day today do you think its acceptable to eat a slab of chocolate in celebration?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

Silver said:


> @Hooked - since it's world chocolate day today do you think its acceptable to eat a slab of chocolate in celebration?



Oh yessssssssssssss! The biggest slab that you can find! @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

Come on folks ... just a few more hours before the comp ends


----------



## Tinykey (7/7/19)

Coffee molasese

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/19)

Hooked said:


> Oh yessssssssssssss! The biggest slab that you can find! @Silver



Ok I found one @Hooked !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (7/7/19)

Evidence....

Delicious indeed

Happy chocolate day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

Tinykey said:


> Coffee molasese



Nope @Tinykey ... earlier on I mentioned that it has nothing to do with coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/7/19)

Silver said:


> Evidence....
> 
> Delicious indeed
> 
> Happy chocolate day!



Oh. My. Chocolate. I bet you enjoyed it!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tinykey (7/7/19)

Oky... Maybe chocolate molasis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/19)

Hooked said:


> Oh. My. Chocolate. I bet you enjoyed it!!!!



Indeed
Now its all finished...
Now I am going to see if I can find something else.... lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (8/7/19)

*I'm so sorry folks, but no-one got the answer. *

I was hoping that some of our sporting members e.g. gym enthusiasts, walkers, runners, cyclists etc. would guess what it is.
You were all good sports anyway and thank you for participating .

*The answer is .... black water!*

*

*

*

*

*

*

I can't get a clearer pic of the "Why is it black"? text and I can hardly read it with the naked eye, but here's the info:

"Fulvic and Humic Acid is black in colour and when blended with
water the fusion causes the water to become jet black in colour."
 
If you'd like more info here is the website.

Once again, thanks for entering the comp and better luck next time!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (8/7/19)

?? never seen that in my life !

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Hooked (8/7/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ?? never seen that in my life !



@ARYANTO I get it at our local Spar.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

